# Do I need a rim on a small tank?



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm planning on making a couple of 5-10 gallon tanks out of glass. Is the glass and silicon enough to hold the tank together on a small tank or should I put some kind of rim around the bottom and top?


----------



## Rouge. (Feb 11, 2011)

I would put a rim around top and bottom. You could make them out of wood, and even stain them the same color as the stand they will be on. I think that would look really nice.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I might decide to do a rim anyway but I'm wondering if I need one for strength? For a tank as small as 5 gallons I would think it might not be needed?


----------



## Tankfull Tropicals (Feb 11, 2011)

snail said:


> I'm planning on making a couple of 5-10 gallon tanks out of glass. Is the glass and silicon enough to hold the tank together on a small tank or should I put some kind of rim around the bottom and top?


Not at all snail. Just be sure your silicone is safe for fish tanks. It should say right on the tube. I built a 135 gallon last year. 1/2 in glass no frame. It measures 48"x 27" x 24" tall. Very cool tank. Cheers bud. I`m the newby today.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow! 135 gallons with no frame! And it's still holding? I'd be too chicken for that :mini-bird: 

So if I do want a rim any ideas on what to use and how to make it?


----------



## jyy (Feb 21, 2011)

I took the rim off the top of my 20gal, looks cool, I would never to it to a larger tank though!


----------

